# blue sky bee supply



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello. I can't start beekeeping this season, but want to save up for 2010. I have done research and blue sky has good prices and I could pick stuff up so I wouldn't get killed on shipping. I was wondering what your experience has been like with this bee supply. Also what is latest I could order stuff to beet the rush at the end of the season.


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*1st rate bee supply company*

I like them! -Danno


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

Picking your stuff up takes most of the risk out of the transaction. You don't pay for the stuff until you see it in the pile. The main risk is that they won't have everything when you get there. I try to call first and give them the list.

Also one time many years ago I got fronts of boxes that didn't match the sides (finger joints). You might want to have them demonstrate putting a box together (without nails) to make sure that the quality of the wooden ware is good before you leave. I suspect that my issue was a rare one but they should be helpful in showing you how it goes together.


----------



## mgmoore7 (Jul 6, 2007)

Blue Sky is great especially if you are local. 

Just remember to double whatever budget you have and then you will get close.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

giant pumpkin peep said:


> Hello. I can't start beekeeping this season, but want to save up for 2010. I have done research and blue sky has good prices and I could pick stuff up so I wouldn't get killed on shipping. I was wondering what your experience has been like with this bee supply. Also what is latest I could order stuff to beet the rush at the end of the season.


I am picking up bees from them this next week. She has called me a few times and really seem to be on top of things.


----------

